# Parts for a Jd 720



## griller (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello, I've just started restoring a 1958 John deere 720. I am new to restoring tractors, does anyone have advice on where to find parts? My first project will be the pony motor. Its all there and runs good but seems to blow quite a bit of blue smoke. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Griller! Could be way off, but a kid around here totally restored his 1970 112 right down to the decals, from parts availible from our local dealer. Have you looked into that option? Also check ebay and run ads in your areas craigslist. Lastly, we gotta have some pictures, so you can get your 720 in the forums registry.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

griller said:


> Hello, I've just started restoring a 1958 John deere 720. I am new to restoring tractors, does anyone have advice on where to find parts? My first project will be the pony motor. Its all there and runs good but seems to blow quite a bit of blue smoke. Any advice is appreciated.


http://www.fastline.com/v100/listin...e&Manufacturer=John+Deere&Model=720&zip=05452

Contact these guys...
All States Ag Parts
E1140 State Road 170 ,
Downing , WI 54734


877-530-1010


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Subscribe to green magazine or two cylinder magazine or go to their web sites, there is a lot of ads in em for new and used parts, order a Steiner tracker catalog, u can probably build a tractor with new parts outa their book, davenport tractor has some good stuff too. Check out yesterday's tractor website too, they have parts classifieds for new and used too, 720 is pretty common tractor, you shouldn't have any trouble finding parts


----------

